# Unknown Cause For Rhom Death



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a Gold Rhom for 1 month and suddenly found him floating the other day. All of my water tests came back perfect and my tank is a well established planted tank. I'm adding red bellies to the tank tomorrow and hope I don't have a mass grave on my hands in the future. Any ideas what it could have been as he had no signs of external illness and did eat less and less over the past week. Internal parasite maybe?


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

ussoldierforhire said:


> I had a Gold Rhom for 1 month and suddenly found him floating the other day. All of my water tests came back perfect and my tank is a well established planted tank. I'm adding red bellies to the tank tomorrow and hope I don't have a mass grave on my hands in the future. Any ideas what it could have been as he had no signs of external illness and did eat less and less over the past week. Internal parasite maybe?


maybe lack of oxygen?

if you had many plants and added CO2, may be the cause of death is poisoning of CO2 during the night.

or die of hunger?

how long you were without food?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

How big was he? How was he when you got him? Ph was stable? What did you feed him?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What were the exact parameters ?
What did you feed it and how often and what size was the rhom ?


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

memento said:


> What were the exact parameters ?
> What did you feed it and how often and what size was the rhom ?


Rhom was 3". Fed garlic soaked tilapia and shrimp every other day. PH 6.7 stable, 0/0/0 other readings. Used CO2 booster daily. One filter and a powerhead. He didnt eat for 3 days before passing.


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

had undergone some changes recently?

is very strange, normally such deaths are due to bad parameter ....... some may never be known for what happened.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Strange! I was assuming ph crash ! No lumps on him?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

